# The best warmachine?



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm, oppinions?

I say the Dark/High elf Reaper bolt thrower. Choice of firing mode (1 big or 6 little). Accurate. Cheap. 2 for one Rare choice.

You guys?


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Organ Gun! Free re-roll on the Misfire Chart, Artilery Dice decides amount of wounds, S5 attacks, -3 armour save. Bye Bye gobbo's :grin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Great cannon, nuff said


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

doom diver, it's fun to paint and you get to reroll misses.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Elven bolt throwers are defenetly up there, especially how Dark Elves can take 2 for 1 slot ( seriously, wtf is with that? )

But, Great cannon IMO, pretty much the only way to shut up a Bloodthirster in WFB, without a uber-lord on some amazing mount with awesomely low priced wargear ( Like a DE Dreadlord on Dragon with PoK  )


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Goblin spear chukkas - 2 for 1 slot, dirt cheap and I mean dirty dirty cheap, take 8 and you've probably spent about 250pts...

Not that accurate but sheer volume can ruin someone elses day!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Warp Lightning Cannon. Normal cannon rules, ends in a small pattern with all models touched being hits, all hits do d6 wounds, no armor save. Less than 100 points! And you can't kill the crew off with firing, you have to do four T:6 4+ save wounds.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Gotta say that I love the rules for the gnoblar scraplauncher... large blast S3 killing blow is pretty nice, especially on a chariot (can even move and shoot). Just abot the best anti-hoard war machine anywhere. The big downside is the cost of course (both £ and pts) and the amasing amounts of bits that go into making it. An additional bonus to it is that its misfires are quite funny too... like firing a gnoblar instead (S5 KB but only under the large blast's central hole).
EDIT- I think it certainly takes the prize as the best 'stonethrower' type warmachine... though whether the doomdiver is a 'stonethrower' is a little iffy. Except in points it outdoes the new skaven equivalent.. which I think is S2 no saves (so except for units immune to KB and elf heavy cavalry the scraplauncher is better).

Out of the rest I would have to say the goblin doom diver and the greatcannon... the doomdiver is lethal and very accurate (and who doesnt love the idea of it?) and the great cannon is as cheap as most other races cannons but does D6 wounds... who wouldnt want that (though admittedly it cant get the rune of burning like the dwarf cannons).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

bobss said:


> Elven bolt throwers are defenetly up there, especially how Dark Elves can take 2 for 1 slot ( seriously, wtf is with that? )


Because all Bolt Throwers are 2 for 1. It's just some dick head High Elf writer who thinks he's being "edgy" and "cool" by trading both 2 for 1 Rare slots for 4 Rare slots instead. Bell End. 

PLAGUE FURNACEEEE 

Unbreakable, Level 2 Magic User with one of the nasties lists in the book, 2 Toughness Tests must be taken or else models must lose a wound with no saves, Breath Weapon causing Toughness Tests, or models lose a wound with no saves, 6 Attacks+Frenzy, Frenzied Crew (all 40 of them), M5, Leadership 10, D6 S5 Impact Hits, Crew have 3 Attacks each, a Banner, Musician and a Champion as well... Pure beauty.

Ah, what's not to love... Oh yeah, the points cost - 530 points... Oh well...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey.. my HE can get 2-1 eagles as well because of the additional rare slots, but then I cant really see anyone wanting to use 4-8 eagles in any army (no one needs that much march blocking).

Can you take 2 T tests a turn? We always play its only 1, otherwise plague priests (or whatever they are called) are absolutely lethal- all units in the front rank taking 2-3 T tests each.. even T5-6 models are toast (and monsters are taking 4 each).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No reason as to why they shouldn't =)


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, Plauge anything are nasty nasty nasty.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont have the new version of the army book but the old one said "all models in base contact with one or more models armed with a censer"... which would mean you only ever took 1 T test from them a turn. Anyone got the new book able to look it up and check?
If you can force multiple T tests even with shield of saffery my HE can never kill the plague furnace (with 1 T test a turn and a lot of luck I only just managed to kill the 1 Ive faced... jammy swordmasters FTW)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, the Plague Censer itself only has that effect. That doesn't extend to the Plague Furnace though =)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> But, Great cannon IMO, pretty much the only way to shut up a Bloodthirster in WFB, without a uber-lord on some amazing mount with awesomely low priced wargear ( Like a DE Dreadlord on Dragon with PoK  )


which can then be killed by said great cannon :biggrin:

I don't think there is a single situation in fantasy in which a great cannon cannot be useful, and if there is I deny it exists


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

Hell Cannon just because I play Warriors of Chaos. Well, also because there is a big bad beastie trapped inside which adds to great fluff. Get to close and it will throw up on you. Actually, my opinion doesn't count because I haven't played WFB yet. Hahahaha!


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Hell Cannon 

If a unit is hit they have to take a panic test at -1 Ld 

+ THE CANNON ATTACKS 

Does your cannon have a stat line of WS4 S5 T6 W5 A5!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats a good OK hero/lord stat line!!!!!!!!!!(i think)

Organ gun is prity good two 

dont know about the new book but the warp lightning cannon is pritty good


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

even though i dont do chaos...... HELLCANNON!


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

tim/steve


> Can you take 2 T tests a turn? We always play its only 1, otherwise plague priests (or whatever they are called) are absolutely lethal- all units in the front rank taking 2-3 T tests each.. even T5-6 models are toast (and monsters are taking 4 each).


yes it states that the plague censer bearer is distinctive enough from the plague furnace to requier two difrent tests


----------



## Kingwatothemax (Jul 4, 2009)

Organ Gun. 

The Re-roll just makes it awesome. Carves up to Heavy Cav and some monsters easy enough, makes almost ANY enemy General avoid it's killing ground for just 120 pts.

I MAY be slightly biased though......


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> which can then be killed by said great cannon


Really? I mean sure you could shoot the dragon from under it, but there are some dirty, and I mean dirty Dark Elf Dreadlord combos...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Elvish bolt throwers, by far, are the best war machine in my opinion. They're accurate (as the Elves of both High and Dark persuasions have good BS), and more importantly, versatile. They're not subject to how their target unit is relative to them, the way a normal bolt thrower might be-- they can use the multiple shot option to kill a unit of cavalry as easily as they can use the regular bolt to go through three ranks of heavy infantry. They don't misfire, either, which makes bolt throwers in general inherently better than other war machines, I think.

As a Warriors of Chaos player, the only war machine option I've got is the hellcannon. I own a hellcannon, and every time I've used it, I've been sorely disappointed. It's hideously inaccurate, so even though it's quite effective when it hits, it's too expensive to be as inaccurate as it is and still be worthwhile. For the same points, I'll bring another unit of 15 Warriors, and play to the army's inherent strength in top-tier heavy infantry rather than try to make up for the army's shortcomings in the shooting phase.

Now, if you could voluntarily fail the leadership check to make the hellcannon go berserk and go fight, that would make it infinitely more useful, I think. 

The one place I do see the hellcannon shining, however, is in Legendary Battles games. You've got enough points to field multiple hellcannons without cutting into your infantry's effectiveness, and the opponent will likely be so numerous that the accuracy issue goes right out the window. Against low leadership armies, a barrage from three hellcannons could easily clear a flank thanks to causing panic from a fleeing unit.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

For me its my lovely Chaos dwarf Earthshaker cannon, With a little luck it can slow down most of your opponents units and with 2 of them you can totally shut out a gunlines shooting phase.
Failing that its a great cannon just for the destruction it can do and its anti skirmish grapeshot.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ofc the chaos dwarves have the best warmachine... otherwise their fluff would be seriously wrong 

As for the RBT I cant say Im that much of a fan... sure all my HE lists contain the 2 RBTs that I have but they are very rarely game changing and certainly arent something to make my opponent cry and go home like a cannon/great cannon could be. They are OK at taking out heavy cav (esp if you get into the flank, or rather then cav gets you in their flank... although this is when I role a 1 to wound the first one) but they really dont help too much against the big monsters out there; too many are T6+ and/or have regen (eg RBT vs hydra at close range will only average out at 0.56 wounds a turn).
I normally just use them to volley into infantry such as blackguard to help reduce the numbers and to either kill characters or force them to stay inside units.


----------

